# HMS Jellicoe



## c-marshall (Sep 23, 2006)

was wondering if anybody new much about her. I know that she changed her name to HMS Anson but other than that I dont really know anything. Can you help? Did she change her badge as well as her name? Has anybody got a picture of her badge? 

Cheers guys


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

c-marshall,
Welcome to SN. I'm sure you will have many hours of enjoyment from your membership. Our members are only too keen to help each other and I expect you will have a reply to your query before too long. Enjoy! (Thumb)


----------



## c-marshall (Sep 23, 2006)

Gulpers said:


> c-marshall,
> Welcome to SN. I'm sure you will have many hours of enjoyment from your membership. Our members are only too keen to help each other and I expect you will have a reply to your query before too long. Enjoy! (Thumb)


a fellow welshman?? actually I'm a woman but still welsh


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Jock In A Frock*

c-marshall,
Living on Ynys Mon but I'm an ethnic minority!
I'm a fellow Celt from Clydeside originally. (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard, C-Marshall. I hope you enjoy the site.

See these sites regarding info and photos of HMS Anson ex HMS Jellicoe:

http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/anson.htm

http://members.fortunecity.com/rwbrown1942/Busterssite/id19.html

http://www.hmsanson.co.uk/index.html

Rgds (Thumb)


----------

